

Previous and Next Actions in Web Forms - astrec
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?730

======
jwilliams
Slight tangent - In my view, forward/next wizard style forms are used much too
much.

Quite often it's a metaphor that suits the developer more than the user - to
ease validation, data manipulation, etc.

Generally a user just wants to do some "stuff" (usually data entry) and then
trigger a primary action "submit, commit, buy, sell, order". I've found a lot
of sites lock the user into the "next/back" for all the "stuff" pieces when
another metaphor would work a lot better.

